# problem in fixit shell



## CrazyEmperor (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi i am Hi, I am in the process of upgrading a Freebsd FreeBSD 7.1 netbook to 8.1 (by doing a reinstall).

i I have it set up with geli as follows:


```
ad0a
ad0b.eli
ad0b.elia
ad0b.elib
ad0b.elid
```

dont Don't know why i I did it that way but it does work fine in 7.1[.]

however However when i I try to attach ad0b using the 8.1 dvd fixit shell[,] i I only get ad0b.eli in /dev no a b d ... 

is Is there a way to make geom or whatever reread the label of .eli device and display the "subpartitions" correctly? ad0b.elib has 100gb of data that would be a pain to copy back and forth[,] so i I would prefer if i I can make the current setup work with 8.1[.]


----------

